# Best Internet Company / fast Connection for watching NFL game pass live stream



## ste7

Hello everybody 

In August I will move from Augsburg, Germany to Chiang Mai, Thailand. I will live there for a couple of years. There are a lot of "fears", when you move from one country to another: Language, culture etc. But there is one "special fear":

I`m a huge American Football (Oakland Raiders) fan. The pre-season starts on August 13th. Living in Germany, I always watched the games with the NFL game pass... worked pretty well. But now a friend of mine told me, that I should have no hight hopes of watching NFL games via live streams (nfl game pass for example) in Thailand, because the internet is pretty slow in Thailand.

I`d really appreaciate it if you could help me in answering that questions:
- How do you see my chances of watching NFL football via NFL game pass in Thailand? Do you already have some experience? i.E. nba.tv, mlb.tv or soccer-streams...
- What company provides the fastest internet in Thailand / Chiang Mai area?
- Could the NFL game pass app for a smartphone be any help?

Thank you so much for raeding and helping me out!
Stefan


----------



## Song_Si

Hi sports fan!

On the weekend I have watched some rugby from NZ and Oz, MotoGP from Germany and F1 from UK, all streamed, and only the rugby Saturday afternoon had the occasional interruption, otherwise fine. Coverage of MotoGP and F1 overlapped I had them both running last evening without any issues.

Re the company - not the company itself as nationwide services/download speeds vary hugely. eg the TOT service in Phuket used to upset people when we lived there as it could be unreliable at times, use same company here - 800km away - and I'd rate them highly. Lucky - as living where we do now they were the only option as provider.

An alternative option would be satellite TV, best leave that to a CM person for costs, shop around when you get there. Also see what local cable tv co.s offer, (ESPN?) locally soccer/football-mad and at times we have on the provincial cable up to 5 channels showing UK/Euro soccer . . . not for me . . . but also get full coverage of the _Tour de France_ each evening. Quite a mix.


----------

